# Pope Benedict to resign at the end of this month



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2013)

Pope Benedict XVI reportedly resigning this month - CBS News

He claims he is resigning due to health issues.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 11, 2013)

Good fucking riddance. Covering up child rape is not cool and he was up to his neck in it, fwiw.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Feb 11, 2013)

I wasn't aware a pope could resign. I thought you pretty much "died" out of it.


----------



## Fantomas (Feb 11, 2013)

MassNecrophagia said:


> I wasn't aware a pope could resign. I thought you pretty much "died" out of it.





The last Pope to resign voluntarily was Pope Saint Celestine V (1215 &#8211; 19 May 1296). 

http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/18axbi/pope_pope_benedict_xvi_to_resign_the_pope_is_to/


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 11, 2013)

Great. Still hundreds of Catholic priests to go.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 11, 2013)

My overly Catholic step dad is seeing this as a sign of the apocalypse(srs).

I love him, but I'm really glad I left religion.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 11, 2013)

And here we go with the Malachy prophecy again.


----------



## jimwratt (Feb 11, 2013)

There's a love child out there somewhere.


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 11, 2013)

Wooohooooo we made it a whole month and a half between end of the world scenario's. I was lost all January not reading about how the world was going to end this time in the near future lol.


----------



## Robrecht (Feb 11, 2013)

I think The Curator from Portal should apply. Or Papa Emeritus from Ghost. You can apply to become pope, right?

Wouldn't even be the first pope with a background as a metal singer:


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 11, 2013)

That's too bad. He had all the all the elements of being in charge of the most Hippocratic, oppressive, and evil organizations in history. You know he would've been a good Pope, because he's hated Jews since he was a small child, because he was in the Hitler Youth.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 11, 2013)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> That's too bad. He had all the all the elements of being in charge of the most *Hippocratic*, oppressive, and evil organizations in history.


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 11, 2013)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> That's too bad. He had all the all the elements of being in charge of the most Hippocratic, oppressive, and evil organizations in history. You know he would've been a good Pope, because he's hated Jews since he was a small child, because he was in the Hitler Youth.


----------



## thedonal (Feb 11, 2013)

hairychris said:


> Good fucking riddance. Covering up child rape is not cool and he was up to his neck in it, fwiw.


 
I would say, controversies around his past aside, that the catholic clergy has been doing that for decades (if not hundreds of years). So it's not really a valid comment to single out the current pope.

If anything, I thought that under the current Pope, started doing more to deal with this than in the past, rather than outright brushing it all under the carpet...

I do think fair play- providing there's nothing else behind it and he is letting go due to inability to do the job any more. How many continue on in a powerful, prestigious position regardless of that (think of all the politicians!).

I was christened as Catholic, but am not really religious as such. Given the sheer volume followers of this branch of Christianity, it is quite a significant thing.


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 11, 2013)

Make way for Peter the Roman and the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 11, 2013)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> That's too bad. He had all the all the elements of being in charge of the most Hippocratic, oppressive, and evil organizations in history. You know he would've been a good Pope, because he's hated Jews since he was a small child, because he was in the Hitler Youth.



Hippocratic Oath - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hypocritical is the word you were looking for.



Anyways, I'll get a call from my mom once she finds out. She's religious...even more so since she was diagnosed with cancer. This'll be a fun chat


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## edonmelon (Feb 11, 2013)

Habemus lulz


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 11, 2013)

inb4 the pope's 12-year-old lover releases a book.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 11, 2013)

thedonal said:


> I would say, controversies around his past aside, that the catholic clergy has been doing that for decades (if not hundreds of years). So it's not really a valid comment to single out the current pope.



It is; Benny the Rat headed up the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith from 1981 until he was voted up, and they were the guys who were supposed to be dealing with things like this. Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for the lulz. They seem to be more bothered by people writing books. And contraception. Fucktards.



thedonal said:


> If anything, I thought that under the current Pope, started doing more to deal with this than in the past, rather than outright brushing it all under the carpet...



Because they had no other choice: people stopped being silent over it. And I still haven't seen any news of paedo priests being excommunicated for raping children yet. There is also still a massive amount of evasion going on.



thedonal said:


> I do think fair play- providing there's nothing else behind it and he is letting go due to inability to do the job any more. How many continue on in a powerful, prestigious position regardless of that (think of all the politicians!).


 
And head of a de-facto state. I certainly don't care whether a pope can quit or not, although there are historical precedents. I also don't particularly go in for the Nazi angle (although the "Pope Panzerfaust" moniker is quite amusing) - he's enough of an evil old fuck in his own respect.



thedonal said:


> I was christened as Catholic, but am not really religious as such. Given the sheer volume followers of this branch of Christianity, it is quite a significant thing.



Lapsed Anglican here!  And what makes me laugh is the number of Catholics who go against the teachings of the church - the ones that I know tend to pick & choose about what they do even if professing themselves active. This isn't just about catholicism, but an observation about all religious followers in my experience...


----------



## thedonal (Feb 11, 2013)

Some fair comments and stuff I wasn't aware of. 

You know, I don't really agree with the 'organisation' or really politicisation of churches anyway. Though I don't criticize peoples' actual faith generally (scientologists aside), that's fair enough (whatever I choose to believe).


----------



## hairychris (Feb 11, 2013)

thedonal said:


> Some fair comments and stuff I wasn't aware of.
> 
> You know, I don't really agree with the 'organisation' or really politicisation of churches anyway. Though I don't criticize peoples' actual faith generally (scientologists aside), that's fair enough (whatever I choose to believe).



The RCC is an ancient human institution with a lot of ancient human ideas that it claims are in some way holy. There's no way that this would end badly. Honest.

I'm all for live and let live except when beliefs are actually causing harm to other people. The RCC hierarchy of celibate old men for whom that institution is their *entire* life... yeah, this warps their outlook and absolutely explains why they got into this situation in the first place. And don't get me on to the idea of substitutional atonement. Confessing in private to fiddling with kids DOES NOT MAKE IT BETTER. Um, why not ask the people that were harmed? Oh, sorry, but God. 

And I'll also happily insult the beliefs of someone else as being stupid if they think that I'm going to burn for ever when I die, but that's a whole other conversation!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 11, 2013)

Let it be know that today, the 11th of February, the year 2013, MikeH gave not a single, solitary fuck.

He can eat a dick, or 12.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 11, 2013)

Possibility of a non-white pontifex is intriguing. Then again, the cardinals voting for the next bishop of Rome are hardly going to be the most forward-looking of chaps, so whoever wears the skullcap will probably be from the "AIDS is bad but condoms are worse" school of idiotic fuckwaddery.

One bookmaker in Ireland and the UK has Richard Dawkins at 666/1 to be pope. I laughed.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 11, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Let it be know that today, the 11th of February, the year 2013, MikeH gave not a single, solitary fuck.
> 
> He can eat a dick, or 12.


or 1 12 year old dick


----------



## Cancer (Feb 11, 2013)

My completely uneducated opinion, look for Benedict to write a book after he leaves. Look for it to be a tell-all, look for it to be a nuclear bomb detonating within the Catholic church.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 11, 2013)

I think it's interesting, if for no other reason than because it's the first time it's happened in nearly 800 years. Any opinions on Catholicism or the Church aside, it's cool to be alive for something historic.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 11, 2013)

First thing I always think of when people talk about the Pope...

PORTAL - live in New York - May 27, 2010 - YouTube


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 11, 2013)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> That's too bad. He had all the all the elements of being in charge of the most Hippocratic, oppressive, and evil organizations in history. *You know he would've been a good Pope, because he's hated Jews since he was a small child, because he was in the Hitler Youth.*



Conscripted =/= willfully joining.

After 1939 in Germany, it was required by law for all 14 year old German boys to join. From what I've read (because I actually do my research on things and not just hearsay), Ratzinger was unenthusiastic about being a member and refused to attend meetings, this comes from his brother, btw.

Don't take this as me defending him in anyway, I'm one of the first to say something bad about the Catholic Church, because I was baptized in it to appease my grandmother and have seen the hypocrisy firsthand, I'm just making sure people don't spew lies and actually do research on subjects.

As for him resigning, I couldn't care less, I've been an apostate most of my life.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 11, 2013)

I was horrified when I found out Bieber had tried weed too, but I didn't leave my job over it. Maybe it's his wise way of avoiding harming himself. Smart move, guy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 11, 2013)

Also I dunno about you guys but ive had nothing but good experiences with all of my local churches. One even let my old death metal band jam there which was kind of awkward but super nice.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 11, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Also I dunno about you guys but ive had nothing but good experiences with all of my local churches. One even let my old death metal band jam there which was kind of awkward but super nice.



Vatican City Deathfest 2021... I can imagine the poster now. The Faceless headlining to promote their 11th album.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 11, 2013)

In other news, former Pope announces role as Sith lord in upcoming Star Wars sequel.


----------



## Necris (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Waelstrum (Feb 11, 2013)

I like the orchestral version better, but that thing at the end is full of wat.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 11, 2013)

Necris said:


>



I lol'd. But seriously, did they photoshop a carpet rug in for his giant hat in the first pic? Look at it!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 11, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I lol'd. But seriously, did they photoshop a carpet rug in for his giant hat in the first pic? Look at it!



They made a "Scumbag Steve" Pope hat.


----------



## crg123 (Feb 11, 2013)

Photo: Lightning Strikes Vatican After Pope's Resignation - SKYE on AOL

and 

Bolt of lighting strikes Vatican same day as Pope calls it quits. When it comes to omens is - Democratic Underground


----------



## Jakke (Feb 12, 2013)

!!Slightly Used Popemobile!!
^Looks legit, 's got a photo and all




SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> That's too bad. He had all the all the elements of being in charge of the most Hippocratic, oppressive, and evil organizations in history. You know he would've been a good Pope, because he's hated Jews since he was a small child, because he was in the Hitler Youth.



Apart for the most obvious thing with this post, I would like to draw attention to something else, namely:


SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> *because he's hated Jews since he was a small child, because he was in the Hitler Youth.*



Give credit where credit is due, and while there where plenty of faults with this pope, antisemitism was not necessarily one of them. See,* all boys in the Reich had to be in the Hitler Youth*, regardless of what they really thought of the jews. It's pretty basic WWII history really...


I actually called my father yesterday to check if certain catholics in my family had committed ritual suicide... They hadn't, if anyone wonders.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 12, 2013)

BrainArt said:


> Conscripted =/= willfully joining.
> 
> After 1939 in Germany, it was required by law for all 14 year old German boys to join. From what I've read (because I actually do my research on things and not just hearsay), Ratzinger was unenthusiastic about being a member and refused to attend meetings, this comes from his brother, btw.
> 
> Don't take this as me defending him in anyway, I'm one of the first to say something bad about the Catholic Church, because I was baptized in it to appease my grandmother and have seen the hypocrisy firsthand, I'm just making sure people don't spew lies and actually do research on subjects.



True, which is why the Nazi pope thing doesn't wash for me.

The RCC has had a far longer history of anti-semitism (back to early church factions in 1st century) but Hitler's lot were far more efficient. Oddly enough, most of the people involved in the Holocaust were Christian, and AFAIK no Catholics were excommunicated for being involved. Comedy note: you got an autoban for joining the communists, not for being a fascist.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 12, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Also I dunno about you guys but ive had nothing but good experiences with all of my local churches. One even let my old death metal band jam there which was kind of awkward but super nice.



In roman catholic churches here, children get raped by dirty old men. Taxpayer has to cover the costs (not only for this, but actually for the complete institution "church" - RCC gets &#8364; 3.84 billion every year from the state.). Dirty old men can leave unpunished, they just get transferred to another church.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 12, 2013)

hairychris said:


> Oddly enough, most of the people involved in the Holocaust were Christian, and AFAIK no Catholics were excommunicated for being involved.



Even further - the church did in fact SUPPORT Hitler after 1933 - right after they received some "bonus" (see my previous post about beeing financed by taxes - one of the very few things that is still left here from Adolf); and after the concordat was signed - they even approved of the aryan law paragraphs. 

They also set up transportation routes and possibilities for higher rank Nazis after WWII was lost for them, so they could flea to Argentina etc.etc.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 12, 2013)

^








Anyway, back to my point. The church has plenty of dirty laundry with the nazis, but calling the current pope a nazi is not accurate


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe its time to move canada peter..where our churches are trve gr1m AND kvlt.


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 12, 2013)

i read somewhere that the pope had trouble with all the intrigues and stuff.

can provide source but it's dutch so you probably won't learn anything from it xD


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2013)

I remember reading that apparently the pope fled Germany after a while and has expressed deep regret for being forced to join the Youth.


----------



## jimwratt (Feb 12, 2013)

If you want some reason to be mad at Ratzinger, watch "Mea Maxima Culpa." 'Nuff said.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 12, 2013)

There is no reason to be mad, he is leaving his position and he is old. This means he is no longer in a powerful position to cause harm and he'll be dead in the next 10 years probably. 

If anyone were in fact mad that should be enough to sate that anger.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 12, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Also I dunno about you guys but ive had nothing but wood



That's what my brain saw the first time I glanced by this post.


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 12, 2013)

flint757 said:


> There is no reason to be mad, he is leaving his position and he is old. This means he is no longer in a powerful position to cause harm and he'll be dead in the next 10 years probably.
> 
> If anyone were in fact mad that should be enough to sate that anger.


 
I don't know about that. 

Anyone who has ever been a victim of the Roman Catholic Church, and more specifically, due to the action/inaction of Joseph Ratzinger, would have the right to be angry that he may get to live out the remainder of his life in relative comfort without behing held responsible for, or having to answer to, any said action/inaction.

People are becoming more and more outraged about the actions of the Church over the years and the abuse contained therein. I beleive he has a fair idea of what's coming in the next few years and that he may be intent on leaving all the mess for someone else to clean up.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 12, 2013)

He's 85 I believe, he is going to croak any day now.  I'm not religious, but if there was a hell I doubt he'd be immune from going there too given his actions or lack of inaction. Plus being hated by a great many people should leave him in some discomfort.

There are plenty of emotional reasons (justified and unjustified) to be mad, but he can't do much more harm if he is stepping down. A desire for someone to suffer is objectively irrelevant. Dead is dead.


----------



## Mexi (Feb 12, 2013)

hairychris said:


> The RCC has had a far longer history of anti-semitism



try the better part of the world having a history of antisemitism. It was essentially institutionalized, hell they wouldn't even sell beach houses on Huron lake to Jews until after the 70s


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 12, 2013)

flint757 said:


> He's 85 I believe, he is going to croak any day now.  I'm not religious, but if there was a hell I doubt he'd be immune from going there too given his actions or lack of inaction. Plus being hated by a great many people should leave him in some discomfort.
> 
> There are plenty of emotional reasons (justified and unjustified) to be mad, but he can't do much more harm if he is stepping down. A desire for someone to suffer is objectively irrelevant. Dead is dead.


 
Then by that logic should we have ceased to pursue ex-Nazi leaders for war crimes because, once the war was finished, they were no longer in a position to cause any harm?

Admittedly at present no charges have been made against him of any sort.

But unless he is really is just about to drop dead I can't understand why else he would leave. Nobody works their entire life to become the Pope and then just quits becasue of health reasons.

There is a reason this hasn't happened for 600 years.


----------



## Mexi (Feb 12, 2013)

maybe because we only lived to be 40 then?


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 12, 2013)

Mexi said:


> maybe because we only lived to be 40 then?


 
I think that's a common historical misconception.

From memory, it was the infant survival rate thoughout history, especially throughout the European middle ages, that dragged down the average life expectancy.

Once you made your late 20's early 30's people could then expect to live on to a relativley old age (barring acidents etc).

Plus, all those popes who died on the throne of St.Peter would have all had varying degrees of health problems.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Feb 13, 2013)

This video explains the Catholic Church:


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 13, 2013)

I find the lack of the  smiley in this thread disturbing.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 15, 2013)

The highest odds for the new pope is apparently a black fella from Ghana. About time I say


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 15, 2013)

Fuck the catholic church. Bunch of pedo's and capitalists.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 15, 2013)

^ Come on now dude, not all of us are bad.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 16, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Fuck the catholic church. Bunch of pedo's and capitalists.



Just like every Muslim is a suicide bomber who is waging a jihad on the world and every Christian pickets the funerals of soldiers and bombs abortion clinics.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 16, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Just like every Muslim is a suicide bomber who is waging a jihad on the world and every Christian pickets the funerals of soldiers and bombs abortion clinics.


Don't mind him, he's German so he must be a brainwashed Nazi.


----------



## Pav (Feb 16, 2013)

...what's wrong with capitalism?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 16, 2013)

Pav said:


> ...what's wrong with capitalism?


 
beats me


----------



## crg123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sang-Drax said:


> This video explains the Catholic Church:




HAHAHAHHA I've never seen that before haha Louie C.K. is the best


----------



## Watty (Feb 17, 2013)

Pav said:


> ...what's wrong with capitalism?



Inherently? Nothing much, however human greed is the kicker. As long as we have companies that can be considered people and greed-ridden politicians to take their "donations," the system will only get worse.

On topic:

The Vatican is an impressive monument to human achievement.

The religion it's associated with is soon to be on its way out, regardless of who they find to appoint as the collective figurehead. I do find it almost a cop out for the current  to step down from what is essentially a divine appointment; slap in the face much?


----------



## flint757 (Feb 17, 2013)

I always thought the divinely chosen thing was rather bizarre given he is simply voted in.


----------



## Watty (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, God guides the voting population, does he not?


----------



## crg123 (Feb 18, 2013)

Not to derail this but my friend found this in the related videos to the louie ck one.



Its a bunch of people reading off things people said on christian fundamentalist forums. It's scary/ hilarious


----------



## Watty (Feb 18, 2013)

Ah, I totally remember seeing that a few months ago. You're right, it is scary.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Feb 18, 2013)

Watty said:


> Well, God guides the voting population, does he not?



That is the general belief of us Catholics. God inspires/imparts his will upon those Cardinals who are voting for the Pope. So going by that, the Pope is chosen by God through his Cardinals here on Earth. 

This being said....I am kinda glad he resigned. Never quite liked the guy all that much and we really need somebody who can handle the child molestation issue a lot better. Maybe this next Pope will finally hold a council to make it so priests can marry instead of having to be celibate the rest of their lives. I love my faith but a lot of times I feel like the priests don't really know what they are talking about when they give sermons about family or give family advice. It would also really help the problem of the priest shortage over here.


----------



## davidengel (Feb 18, 2013)

Pope will have security, immunity by remaining in the Vatican | Reuters

...fucking child diddlers  Something needs to be done about this whole child diddling issue, hopefully the next Pope does something about it.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Feb 18, 2013)

davidengel said:


> Pope will have security, immunity by remaining in the Vatican | Reuters
> 
> ...fucking child diddlers  Something needs to be done about this whole child diddling issue, hopefully the next Pope does something about it.



That's crazy, living in some crazy church city thing shouldn't protect him from being prosecuted.


----------



## MontaraMike (Feb 18, 2013)

My new job. The first Agnostic Pope. Pope Mike.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 18, 2013)

Cancer said:


> My completely uneducated opinion, look for Benedict to write a book after he leaves. Look for it to be a tell-all, look for it to be a nuclear bomb detonating within the Catholic church.


 
Immediately after such book is planned, the former pope would probably die in a mysterious plane crash. 

I would imagine that you do not fuck with such a rich, uptight, and secretive organization if you are smart and enjoy being alive. Just my .02


----------



## groph (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 18, 2013)

Scanctum Peter Cottium
Deus in re unium
hippitus hoppitus reus Domine

In suus via torreum
Lepus en re sanctum
hippitus hoppitus Deus Domine


----------



## Semichastny (Feb 19, 2013)

Is this really that big a deal? I understand this guy was pretty backwards and completely failed to address the issue of child molestation (didn't he deny it happening, then later on claim it was an american problem?), however the pope isn't the only one responsible. Molesters were transfered to different churches and went on retreats to heal their pedophilia. The issue was a local and regional problem that the higher ups didn't address. If the next guy changes all that, it would be great. What are the chances of that happening though?


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 19, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> Immediately after such book is planned, the former pope would probably die in a mysterious plane crash.
> 
> I would imagine that you do not fuck with such a rich, uptight, and secretive organization if you are smart and enjoy being alive. Just my .02


 
the dude's 85, he hasn't got a lot of life left in him. If anyone should write a book about shit that happened in the church it's him, he was part of the inner circle for a large part of his life. People won't thank him for it but he'll probably be dead before stuff'll happen.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 19, 2013)

Benefit of having no family to worry about too.


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 21, 2013)

Now we're getting closer to the truth.

Although I find it hard to beleive he didn't already know.

Vatican scandal cited in Pope resignation


----------



## hairychris (Feb 25, 2013)

The RCC over here also seems to be imploding in a fairly entertaining way:

BBC News - Cardinal Keith O'Brien resigns as Archbishop


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 25, 2013)

there's some unique shit going on from Nostradamus and St Malacy predicting this; or rather predicting that this pope "predicted as Benedict" would die during his reign (or resign, which is a form of dying in prophecies) and the next pope will be Peter the Roman.. 

if you are bored as hell, google it. Very interesting reading. But yes, the next pope will either be Peter from south africa or the roman cardinal already in the Vatican. Either way, they will take the name Pius or Peter.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 25, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> there's some unique shit going on from Nostradamus and St Malacy predicting this; or rather predicting that this pope "predicted as Benedict" would die during his reign (or resign, which is a form of dying in prophecies) and the next pope will be Peter the Roman..
> 
> if you are bored as hell, google it. Very interesting reading. But yes, the next pope will either be Peter from south africa or the roman cardinal already in the Vatican. Either way, they will take the name Pius or Peter.



Or it could be that the nostradamians are pulling all of it out of their asses when they "interpret" what that senile old frenchman wrote.

What Nostradamus wrote was so vague and confused that one can make any prediction fit what he wrote. Ask John Hogue... He has, with the help of Nostradamus' prophecies named the anti-christ several times, conveniently changing his interpretation when the previous "anti-christs" has died.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 25, 2013)

My cousin told me about those prophecies a few days ago. I think he believes them as well. *sigh*


----------



## Jakke (Feb 25, 2013)

My condolences...


----------



## Jakke (Feb 25, 2013)

This is a bit of what Randi has written about Hogue and Nostradamus:
James Randi Educational Foundation &#8212; An Encyclopedia of Claims, Frauds, and Hoaxes of the Occult and Supernatural


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 25, 2013)

You can disclaim it all you want, but that St Malachy guy who named EVERY pope in 400+ years with pinpoint accuracy is quite convincing. Like I said, if the next pope is named Peter or Pius, its going to be even more damning.

Btw, they say this next pope is the last pope / the fall of the Vatican. Its looking quite likely right now, with all the scandals.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Feb 25, 2013)

"The alleged prophecies were first published by Benedictine monk Arnold de Wyon in 1595."

"Given the very accurate description of popes up to 1590 and lack of accuracy after that year[...]"

Yeah, no, not convincing at all.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 25, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> You can disclaim it all you want, but that St Malachy guy who named EVERY pope in 400+ years with pinpoint accuracy is quite convincing. Like I said, if the next pope is named Peter or Pius, its going to be even more damning.
> 
> Btw, they say this next pope is the last pope / the fall of the Vatican. Its looking quite likely right now, with all the scandals.



What the sensationalist sources you have read does not mention is that the vast majority of scholars, *and* the Vatican themselves dismiss the prophecy as a forgery. They were "lost" for 400 years, and most scholars are in agreement that the list of popes were in fact written _just_ before it was published in 1595. This is because the first 60 popes are extremely accurately described, while everyone after that (after that the text was published) are described so generically that the predictions could fit anyone.
As an example, Benedict was "predicted" with the line "of the glory of the olives", and the fans of Malachay connected him through Benedictine monks->they grew olives->pope Benedict...
Is that really what we call compelling evidence?

Compare this to me predicting the superbowl until the end of times, up until 2013 I can just name the names, but after that I'll become mysterious, and say things like "in 2014 a team from the city of steel will win". Then possibly the Detroit Lions wins (I have no idea what I am talking about), and my fans would get to bend my prophecy to mean Detroit->Car industry->Steel (score for me!). But it would have been an equal "hit" had the Pittsburgh Steelers won, or any fucking city with a railway even!

You know what? I'm going to make a prediction... In 2014... The team to win the Superbowl will be one from a city of crossroads... Let's see how accurate I was, but I have a sneaking suspicion that I will turn out to be correct.



NickCormier said:


> Btw, they say this next pope is the last pope / the fall of the Vatican. Its looking quite likely right now, with all the scandals.



Have you read the prophecy? It says that the LAST pope will be named Peter. There is no-where where he suggests this next pope will be the last. There is also another thing connected with this last pope Peter... He is going to bring in the Apocalypse together with the fall of the Vatican (because pope Peter is in fact the Antichrist), so for the prophecy to be true (and you fallacious interpretation)... The world will end in... I don't know... 30 years, at the max? Is that something you are willing to stand by?

And hey, I know that you haven't actually researched this, someone just came up to you and said "hey, have you heard about this neat thing? Some Irish saint has predicted every pope to ever get elected!". But man, even the Vatican sees this as a forgery, and this is the Vatican FFS! These people believe that a poke from a magic finger bone will cure your illnesses, they are not really the pinnacle of critical thinking.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 25, 2013)

I could care less if its real or not, I just said its interesting.

But believe what you want. If you really think everything is so vague and thats the ONLY way things are ever "predicted", thats your opinion. I think its a defense thats the only way your mind can cope with the fact that MAYBE, just MAYBE someone out there has a special gift of clairvoyance. Theres also the significant possibility of life outside of Earth, but you can argue thats all BS because theres no proof yet either, correct? You can use the same reverse-tactics to dispute ANYTHING in life, from creationism to evolution. We will never know the "truth".

So keep thinking you know everything and its all one big conspiracy theory. I personally, doubt humans know even 10% of whats possible in this universe.

If you said "A city of steel will win the Superbowl" - theres literally only one, MAYBE two teams that fit that "mold".. You are trying to prove your point with hyperbole logic. But thats what cynics like yourself do.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 25, 2013)

I think the Order or Benedictines/Olive things was actually very very interesting... but, there were many predictions that didn't impress me so much. For example, the last pope's (John Paul II) prophesy was "labor of the sun", and this was later explained by the fact that John Paul II was the first pope to travel all around the world. Eh.

However, the church more often than not will deny anything beyond their classic teachings/dogma. The Nag Hammadi texts were denounced before they were ever even discovered, and in my opinion, they should have been an absolute game changer for every Christian in the world (though, they explicitly teach about Reincarnation - just like the original versions of the Holy Bible - which waters down the whole concept of Hell, which consequently weakens the church's grip on humanity in the long run... but anyway).


----------



## Jakke (Feb 25, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> But believe what you want. If you really think everything is so vague and thats the ONLY way things are ever "predicted", thats your opinion.



I don't believe "what I want", I believe what the evidence points to. If even the Vatican says the prophecies are forgeries, I'm inclined to believe that, especially since the vagueness of the prophecies corresponds a wee bit too much with the date they were "discovered".

"That's your opinion" is the most useless phrase in the english language, we are *not* dealing in opinions here. "I think coke tastes like crap" is an opinion, if the Prophecies of St Malachy was forged is a simple fact, they either were, or were not, what we think about it does not matter.

Prophecies in general are very easy to fake... A lot of vague language that can be fluffed into meaning anything, a lot of gullible people falling over each other to prove the prophecy correct..



NickCormier said:


> I think its a defense thats the only way your mind can cope with the fact that MAYBE, just MAYBE someone out there has a special gift of clairvoyance.



I think you are projecting.
I'm personally waiting for the same headline as Bill Hicks did:
"Psychic wins the lottery"



NickCormier said:


> Theres also the significant possibility of life outside of Earth, but you can argue thats all BS because theres no proof yet either, correct?



That is non-sequitur, life on other planets has nothing to do with the faked prophecies of St. Malachy. I am however familiar with the Drake equation, and deem it therefore very likely that there is life on other planets



NickCormier said:


> You can use the same reverse-tactics to dispute ANYTHING in life, from creationism to evolution. We will never know the "truth".



Please don't go existential on me, we can know the truth about many things. And please, what reverse tactics are these? 
-Go back and examine sources?
And I want to remind you that you have absolutely no sources to support what you are saying, I have the Vatican.



NickCormier said:


> So keep thinking you know everything and its all one big conspiracy theory. I personally, doubt humans know even 10% of whats possible in this universe.



I don't claim to know everything, but I do deem that this is most likely a forgery, it was most likely comissioned by Cardinal Girolamo Simoncelli to sway the vote of the Conclave in his favour, as it would look like he was divinely appointed.

I don't claim that this is a conspiracy theory, I claim that this is gullible people tricking other gullible people.


I would also like to remind you that if you accept the Prophecy of Popes, you also accept the end of the world, and the Antichrist.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2013)

White smoke. New pope should speak soon.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 13, 2013)

DEY CHOOSE-AH DA POPE-AH!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2013)

Pope Francis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Say hello to the new pope.


----------



## MFB (Mar 13, 2013)

He looks like an older version of Chris Gethard


----------



## faceforward_007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wikipedia "He has affirmed church teaching on homosexuality, though he teaches the importance of respecting individuals who are homosexual. He strongly opposed legislation introduced in 2010 by the Argentine Government to allow same-sex marriage." 

Well.... at least he'll be progressive


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 13, 2013)

I love being able to witness history in the making.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 13, 2013)

faceforward_007 said:


> Wikipedia "He has affirmed church teaching on homosexuality, though he teaches the importance of respecting individuals who are homosexual. He strongly opposed legislation introduced in 2010 by the Argentine Government to allow same-sex marriage."
> 
> Well.... at least he'll be progressive


 
Sort of depressing to think that passes for progressive in this institution.



Alberto7 said:


> I love being able to witness history in the making


 
However, this.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 13, 2013)

And no pope Peter


Guis, looks like we avoided the apocalypse! 



...again.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 13, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> I love being able to witness history in the making.



You're gonna have to keep waiting then, because this generally looks like more of the same.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 13, 2013)

Xaios said:


> You're gonna have to keep waiting then, because this generally looks like more of the same.



First pope born in the Americas. First pope from the Southern Hemisphere. Successor of the first pope to voluntarily resign in almost 720 years. That's history enough for me 

I agree with you on the second part of what you said though


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 13, 2013)

Pope choosing is so exciting, I was kinda hoping for the black pope because he would be like 13% cooler automatically but this guy is cool too i guess.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 13, 2013)

With all that white smoke rising, I was almost convinced they chose Snoop Dog as pope. Of course the title pope would automatically be changed to "Pimp".


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 13, 2013)

Pimpus Popesticus Primus


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 13, 2013)

^FO SHIZZLE!

Meh, seems like he's gonna continue the church's theme of persecuting a group of people over misinterpreted bible versions. Nothing new here.


----------



## skeels (Mar 14, 2013)

I vote for a lady pope.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 14, 2013)

A popette.

One that's not afraid to get down on her knees and drink the wine.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 14, 2013)

Fiction said:


> A popette.
> 
> One that's not afraid to get down on her knees and drink the wine.



As much as I would love to see a female pope, it will never happen. Most of the old guys there are too obsessed with young boys and even if they weren't, the church has a thing against women leading anything due to misinterpreted passages by Paul regarding women keeping silent.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 14, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pope Francis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Say hello to the new pope.




Pope Francis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> On 15 April 2005, a human rights lawyer filed a criminal complaint against Bergoglio, as superior in the Society of Jesus of Argentina, accusing him of involvement in the kidnapping by the Navy in May 1976 (during the Dirty War) of two Jesuit priests.[19] The priests, Orlando Yorio and Franz Jalics, were tortured[20], but found alive five months later, drugged and semi-naked. Yorio accused Bergoglio of effectively handing them over to the death squads by declining to tell the regime that he endorsed their work. Jalics refused to discuss it after moving into seclusion in a German monastery.[21] Horacio Verbitsky, an Argentine investigative journalist and former _montonero,_ wrote a book about this and other related events titled _El Silencio: de Paulo VI a Bergoglio: las relaciones secretas de la Iglesia con la ESMA_.[22] Verbitsky also writes that the Argentine Navy with the help of Cardinal Bergoglio hid the dictatorship's political prisoners in Bergoglio's holiday home from a visiting delegation of the Inter-American Human Rights Commission



nice guy


----------



## Jakke (Mar 14, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> As much as I would love to see a female pope, it will never happen. Most of the old guys there are too obsessed with young boys and even if they weren't, the church has a thing against women leading anything due to misinterpreted passages by Paul regarding women keeping silent.



Well, maybe the females'd be enjoying young boys as well in that case?

Nah, the pope can't be female because a woman can't be ordained in the catholic church.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 14, 2013)

Meet the new Boss, same as the old Boss...


----------



## MFB (Mar 14, 2013)

*cue 60's Batman theme* 







Didn't take long for the captions to start rolling out apparently


----------



## petereanima (Mar 14, 2013)

MFB said:


> Didn't take long for the captions to start rolling out apparently



My fave of the current ones:


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 14, 2013)

^ I think I had a small heart attack when I got to the ruby slippers


----------



## MFB (Mar 14, 2013)

House of Whoville


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 15, 2013)

petereanima said:


> Pope Francis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> nice guy



Alleged and dismissed.


----------



## tm20 (Mar 15, 2013)

george takei should be pope


----------



## Xaios (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmm. A lower profile player from a remote and generally unacknowledged region within the hierarchy suddenly, possessing of a relatively conservative bent, finds themselves in a position of authority. The choice seemed reasonable to those that made the decision to put that person there, but now that he IS there, all his previously low profile dirty laundry is getting aired for the whole world to see, and it's not pretty.

Pope Francis: the Sarah Palin of the Catholic Church?


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 15, 2013)

Jakke said:


> And no pope Peter
> 
> 
> Guis, looks like we avoided the apocalypse!
> ...



You don't know that, what if the catholic church decided on purpose not to name him peter because they knew it would be too noticeable. So what if he's really the antichrist or whatever those fucking tinfoil hatters believe? Run to the hills, man, we're all gonna die or something


----------



## Jakke (Mar 16, 2013)

ArkaneDemon said:


> You don't know that, what if the catholic church decided on purpose not to name him peter because they knew it would be too noticeable. So what if he's really the antichrist or whatever those fucking tinfoil hatters believe? Run to the hills, man, we're all gonna die or something


 
Yeah. NWO and all that mang. We got them now! This is the smoking gun!!1

Not naming him Peter was the most suspicious thing THEM could have done!! Have you also noticed that they have not denied that that Francis I is the Antichrist???

What more proof do we need people? WAKE UP SHEEPLE!!!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 18, 2013)

Pope Francis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I love how the new pope's wikipedia page simply says "Francis" above his photo.




It's the little things in life that make it worth living.


----------

